# RM ETS-X und RP23



## Sunblocker40 (11. Mai 2012)

Grüß Euch!

Bin mir nicht sicher ob diese Frage hier rein passt, aber ich habe die selbe Frage auch im Tech-Forum gestellt.
Evtl. hat ja ein Rocky Fahrer die selben "Probleme" und kann mir weiterhelfen.

Ich habe an meinem Rocky Mountain ETS-X einen RP23 verbaut.
Dieser hat einen max. Hub (Federweg) vom 50,8 mm.
Mein Gewicht in trockenen Zustand beträgt 70 kg.
Laut Anleitung von Fox sollte ich für diesen Hub in etwa einen SAG von 12,7 mm verwenden.
Bei Verwendung des richtigen Druckes für diesen SAG (ca. 95 psi) verwendet der Dämpfer aber nicht mehr den kompletten Hub.
Ich schaffe es nicht, den Hub über ca. 70% zu nutzen.
Auch einen Erhöhung des SAG auf über 30% (> 20mm) bringt nicht den gewünschten Effekt.
Erst wenn ich den Dämpfer mit ca. 60 psi befülle, kann ich den gesamten Hub nutzen.
ProPedal brauche ich da gar nicht mehr benutzen, da sich der Dämpfer bei diesen Druck bei jeder Stufe wie gesperrt anfühlt!

Ein Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen gibt es auch noch:
Fox custom valve tuned

Stimmt da nun etwas nicht mit diesem Dämpfer?
Soll ich ihn wirklich mit 50% SAG fahren damit ich den vollen Hub nutzen kann?


LG


----------



## Arthur27 (14. Mai 2012)

Hi Sunblocker,

hab zwar keine 100%ige Antowrt auf deine Frage, aber eventuell hilft es dir ja trotzdem weiter:
Ich fahre ein ETS-X aus 2005 mit 130mm Federweg und einem RP3 Dämpfer.
Hab vorhin mal geschaut, ich hab ca. 120 PSI im Dämpfer und nutze sehr regelmässig den kompletten Hub.
Fahre das ETS-X aber auch etwas deftiger, wenn man bedenkt dass es eigentlich eine "CC-Möhre" ist  komme aber im großen und ganzen sehr gut mit dem bike zurecht.

Grüße
Arthur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunblocker40 (14. Mai 2012)

Danke!

Ich fahre jetzt einfach mal mit den 60 Psi weiter.
Es funktioniert ja eh alles wie es soll, nur hab ich bedenken da "meine" Werte so weit von den Herstellerangaben entfernt sind.

LG


----------



## Notbremse (17. Mai 2012)

Hi...
ich selbst fahre ein Modell von 2008. Mein Händler sagte mir damals, dass der beste Kompromiss die Mittelposition der Aufhängung ist (ist schließlich  eine aufgepumpte CC-Möhre ). In dieser Position stellst Du dann auch den Sag ein. Für mich hat sich folgende Formel bewährt: Nacktes Gewicht x 2 = PSI Angabe...und wirklich es paßt super...wenn Du jedoch die 1. Einstellung wählst..also den größtmöglichen Federweg, musst Du etwas mehr Druck auf den Dämpfer geben, sonst ist er etwas zu träge. Die 3. Einstellung ist für m.M. nach nur für lange Bergauffahrten geeignet, wenn Du ein Hardtal-Feeling und den Luftdruck nicht verstellen willst. 

Aber all letzt endlich sind dies meine persönliche Vorstellung...genauso wie die von Rocky nur eine Empfehlung ist...also probiere es so lange aus..bis Du für Dich die richtige Einstellung gefunden hast....love the ride

LG


----------

